# Fenster an mehrere Monitore anpassen?



## superdude (16. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Bin neu hier und habe seit gestern einen zweiten Monitor am PC hängen.

Würde jetzt gerne wissen, ob's ein Programm gibt, mit dem ich bestimmten Programmen den linken bzw. rechten Monitor als quasi Vollbild zuordnen kann (also so, dass jeweils nur 1 Monitor komplett ausgefüllt wird).
Stell mir das so vor, dass ich einstellen kann auf welchem Monitor er welches Programm öffnet.

Noch hilfreicher wäre es, wenn man auf einem der Beiden Monitore den kompletten Desktop (von START-Button bis Taskleiste) sehen könnte und am zweiten nur Programme.
Ist nämlich so, dass er mir momentan sämtliche Meldungen (Druckerfenster, Fehlermeldungen, ...) zentriert anzeigt, soll heissen, dass er's auf die beiden Monitore aufteilt und das =  lästig!

Wenn einer ein Programm kennt, oder sonst ne Lösung hat -> Bitte antworten!


Danke

ach ja
das Ganze rennt auf Windows XP
Grafikkarte = NVIDIY Quadro FX 1400

Danke


----------



## flooo (16. Januar 2008)

Ultramon ist so ein Tool, allerdings kostenpflichtig!
mfg
flooo


----------



## Happy-Max (25. Januar 2008)

Hi Superdude,

Das kannst Du das mit jedem Treiber von ATI machen. Heißt Hydravision und da kannst Du fast alles einstellen. Du kannst Anwendungen auf bestimmten Monitoren starten lassen mit Tastenkombinationen der Monitor wechseln, etc.

Das sollte es auch entsprechend für Deine Karte auch bei Nvidia geben.

Grüße,
Happy-max


----------

